# The life of Denali



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://denali.littlethings.com/dena...ce=amer&utm_medium=Facebook&utm_campaign=misc

At one point in the day when you have 8 minutes and want to bond stronger with your Vizsla take the time to watch the short video of the life of Denali.

We get from our dogs what we give to them.

Have a great Thursday and love your dog(s).


----------



## trevor1000 (Sep 20, 2013)

Awesome.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Inspiring


----------



## Jazzdog (Dec 22, 2011)

Thanks for making me cry at work :'( Anybody who has lost their beloved canine companion can understand the pain and loss this man feels.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

I watched this earlier today and totally did the ugly cry. So inspiring, touching, heartbreaking.


----------



## MCD (May 4, 2013)

oh wow!........Definitely the relationship that I have with Dharma and my cat who adopted me. True you never know what is going on in some one else's life..... been there and done that in this lifetime already. Made me cry and really think about how good life is and to not take anything for granted. Excuse me while I go and wipe away the tears.


----------

